# Coyote Kill During Grouse hunt



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was looking for some spike elk and some grouse when I called in this young pup making cow noises. I only had my shotgun and he was dumb enough to let me walk within shotgun range.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet!! What shot size were you using and about how close were you?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was using game shot for grouse size 6, 2 3/4 inch LOL. The young pup let me walk all the way to like 25 yrds! After I let my 12G bark, I sprinted up and charged another slug to the back of his head at 10 yrds. Already turned in the ears and jaw for 50$. The DNR officer said they are getting kicked out of the dens right now so there are a lot of young dumb dogs out. I mean the dog let me walk right up on em for crying out loud.


----------

